# Showcase cages



## Breezy (Feb 26, 2013)

Is anyone using a showcase cage or know of anyone who is? I was sent a link to their site and like the look of these habitats. I want to find a nice home for my Russian but would prefer to get something that provides ventilation and safety. I have a saint Bernard and building something tall enough that I can guarantee she can't get in, means that I have trouble comfortably working in it. I really just want something easy to work with that will hold up.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 26, 2013)

I use A LOT of them. In my opinion, they are second to NONE!!!! They cannot be destroyed!! They are very easy to clean. It makes setting up micro environment very easy. I have some humid loving tortoises sitting right next to my Egyptians!!!! They also stack very nicely!! I raise all of my hatchlings in the small size. Very easy to regulate a constant temp. I also use the small size for any sick or animal I am concerned about. Here is a glimpse!!!


----------



## Thalatte (Feb 26, 2013)

I am jealous right now of your herp room!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 26, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> I am jealous right now of your herp room!



That is the old herp room. The new one is even more impressive!!! Custom made with radiant heated floor and all!!!


----------



## Irwin4530 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pictures of the new room PLEASE!!!!


----------



## bigred (Feb 26, 2013)

Neodisha plastics NPI has some pretty good display cages. I have 2 for the main reason is to keep a cat out, dont want him getting in my enclosures and starting a fire. You can regulate heat and humidity well. The 4 foot cage cost me about 360.00 shipped, it will last forever


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 26, 2013)

Tim/Robin said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> > I am jealous right now of your herp room!
> ...



Can you post a pic of the new
one? The old one is awesome! I 
love it!!  I like the pic of the
tortoise on your laptop!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 26, 2013)

I am impressed with that room!

Please oh please make a thread with lots of pictures of this new room!


----------



## Instinct (Feb 26, 2013)

Incredible!
I think that is the room we all dream about.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 26, 2013)

OK, OK. I will get some photos of the new room. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 26, 2013)

Tim/Robin said:


> OK, OK. I will get some photos of the new room. Thanks for the comments.



I'm always showing my dad cool tortoise enclosures or pictures I find on here. I showed him a pic of your room and he replied " you tortoise people are so weird. That is a pretty cool room tho". Lol


----------



## Breezy (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, first your herp room is amazing! Thank you for the input, I think I have found Darwin's his new home. If anyone is willing to buy that many of any product that is a review I can't dismiss. I would always rather spend a little more up front than have to constantly to replacing his habitat.


----------



## kathyth (Feb 27, 2013)

What a beautiful set up!
I read somewhere that these enclosures are not good for tortoises.
I am thrilled to know, that this was not accurate information!
Very impressive!


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 27, 2013)

hi, i wouldnt ever watch tv, if i had a room like that! wow! NICE.




theelectraco said:


> Tim/Robin said:
> 
> 
> > OK, OK. I will get some photos of the new room. Thanks for the comments.
> ...



the werid part sounds like my family, they dont get it. its ok. 'lol'


----------



## DeanS (Feb 27, 2013)

For those of you in Penn...there's this on ebay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Critter-con...217&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=271160224922&

Like Tom...I like to build my own stuff. If I were to buy...I'd get one of these 8 footers!

http://monster-cages.com/eight-foot-cages.php


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 27, 2013)

Tim/Robin said:


> I use A LOT of them. In my opinion, they are second to NONE!!!! They cannot be destroyed!! They are very easy to clean. It makes setting up micro environment very easy. I have some humid loving tortoises sitting right next to my Egyptians!!!! They also stack very nicely!! I raise all of my hatchlings in the small size. Very easy to regulate a constant temp. I also use the small size for any sick or animal I am concerned about. Here is a glimpse!!!



So much classier than my Christmas tree storage boxes. haha. Can't wait to see pics of your newest version. If I had torts that would need to stay inside all their lives this would definitely be my choice.


----------

